
Maersk terminals in LA, NJ, and Rotterdam still down [pdf] - Animats
http://www.maersk.com/~/media/20170629-operational-update/apm-terminals-operations-status-update-03072017-17h00-cet-status-per-terminal.pdf
======
Animats
It's been a full week, and the most automated Maersk port terminals are still
down. LA is operating manually, but the trucking and rail sides are at 25%
performance. Elizabeth NY is up to 50% on the truck side.

Maasvlakte II in Rotterdam, the most automated port in the world, is still
down. They can't load or unload ships. Their system uses automated cranes with
no manual control cabs, and AGVs that can't be driven manually.

